
Ask HN: Mac (book/mini) owners, doesn't soldered storage bother you? - rooam-dev
Hello,<p>This is a genuine question, since my wife is looking to replace her old MBP and she wants to stick with MacOS.<p>Basically, the inability to replace the storage bothers me for 2 reasons:
1. if I have to send it for repairs I send my data too - is encryption (strong) enough?
2. I never trusted or bought a used hard drive, so buying a used MBP would mean that. Is it that reliable?<p>Thank you in advance.
======
wmf
A lot of Apple's decisions bother me but if I don't have a choice then I don't
have a choice.

SSDs are very reliable so I wouldn't worry about used Macs.

------
huslage
Nope. I can plug in an external SSD. Their internal storage has been reliable
for ages and MacOS filesystem encryption is really good.

